# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фотоувеличитель У-2

## Omarcheg

*Цена100грн*
Настольный малоформатный увеличитель вертикального типа с двухлинзовым конденсором и матовым стеклом. Осветитель съемный цилиндрический, рассчитан на нормальную осветительную лампу мощностью до 60 вт. Выпускался без объектива, рассчитан на штатные объективы от камер "ФЭД" и "Зоркий", а также на объективы "И-22У", "И-22У-1", "И-50У-1". Перемещение проектора производится по вертикальной штанге. Фокусировка ручная, увеличение от 2,5Х до 8,5Х (по другим данным - 2,5Х-10Х). Негативная рамка имеет рычаг подъема для легкой смены кадров. Снабжен красным защитным фильтром, рамок для корректирующих фильтров (для цветной печати) не имеет.
Часть продукции выпускалась московской артелью "Кооплаборхирургия" Мосгорметпромсоюза. Предположительно 1945-47 гг выпуска.


Продам бачек для проявки пленки. 35мм и 16мм (киев 30)- два в одном. - 50грн




Также куча кассет 35мм , фигурная гильотина для обрезки краев фотографий...

---------- Сообщение добавлено  26.03.2017 в 22:42 ----------

----------

